# Dish Pro Quad LNBF, only works with newer receivers?



## rathergood (Jul 29, 2003)

Hi,

I was looking to buy a Quad lnb on ebay, some of the sellers state that the Quad lnb only works with newer (Models 301, 501, 508, 721 and higher.) receivers. Is that statement still true or has older receivers been upgrade to work with the quad lnb?

Also, does anyone know of a site that shows screenshots of the new 322/522/921 receivers? The links at: http://jssatellites.tripod.com/dishpro501pvrfeatureideas/ are dead.

Thanks


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Older recievers such as the 6000 will need a legacy adapter to work with DishPro equipment. Old recievers have 4 digit numbers, ones that work with DP are 3 digit model names.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Rathergood, you need to stay specific with what you are talking about because there are 2 versions of the Quad.

All receivers will work with the legacy Quad.
Only DishPro receivers (3-digit models) will work with the *DishPro* Quad unless you get the DishPro adapter Mike mentioned.
There will be no upgrade for older receivers because DishPro requires new hardware. DishPro is explained at http://ekb.dbstalk.com/217.

Also go to the EKB for links to receiver pictures and reviews.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

One thing I can't understand - 8PSK module have same sat-tuner chipset as newest 811, 322, 522 ; why 6000(8PSK) can't work with DP switches and DP LNBF ?!


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

P Smith said:


> One thing I can't understand - 8PSK module have same sat-tuner chipset as newest 811, 322, 522 ; why 6000(8PSK) can't work with DP switches and DP LNBF ?!


It would have been nice if they could have put DP technology into the 8PSK module of the 6000.


----------



## 88fan (Jan 22, 2004)

DP equipment only works with 301 and newer receivers. They do make a Legacy quad that will work with older receivers(1000 series, 27/37/4700 series and 28/38/39/4900 series) To use a DP quad you would need a Dish Pro adapter for each legacy series receiver you have. Very expensive way to use a quad. You'd be better off finding a Legacy series quad.


----------



## BroncoFan7 (Feb 5, 2004)

I have a Dish Pro Quad, and a SW22 and my 921, 501 and old 3xxx dont even know the model number, but had it since early 1997. My 3000 or 3xxx says Dish 500 Quad after check switch, and works fine.

May be a fluke since I have that SW22 in the loop also.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Um...

1. What is the SW22 for? Isn't that a DirecTV switch?? If you've got a quad, I don't see why you'd need it anyhow...

2. Are you sure that you don't have a LEGACY quad, not a DishPro quad?

- John...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Plus, no such SW22. 
SW21, SW42, SW44, SW64 and may be non-official SW21X - that's it in legacy world ( yeah, SWAJ too, but who use it now  ).


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

P Smith said:


> Plus, no such SW22.


Exactly what I meant -- there is an SW22 switch -- but it's a DirecTV switch. heh. 

- John...


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Just because it's a technically impossible configuration... My understanding has always been that there's no way to get some of those old receivers to work with a DishPro LNB without using a DishPro adapter (especially a DishPro quad).

Perhaps he meant a legacy quad.


----------



## BroncoFan7 (Feb 5, 2004)

jgoggan said:


> Um...
> 
> 1. What is the SW22 for? Isn't that a DirecTV switch?? If you've got a quad, I don't see why you'd need it anyhow...
> 
> ...


My dish is a dish 500. My Quad LNB says Dish Pro, but the check switch on my 3000 receiver says Dish 500 Quad. By SW22, it is a 2 -in-2 out. Just assumed it was called SW22.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

BroncoFan7 said:


> My dish is a dish 500. My Quad LNB says Dish Pro, but the check switch on my 3000 receiver says Dish 500 Quad. By SW22, it is a 2 -in-2 out. Just assumed it was called SW22.


Interesting. Well, now I have more questions then... 

1. Does your 3000 get all of the channels properly? You can flip through and it properly switches between 110 and 119, yes?

2. How exactly is your 2x2 switch involved in this? How is it connected to everything? I mean, if you have a Quad and four inputs (two on the 921 and one on each of the other two receivers), then why would you need a switch at all?

I must be missing something -- please give us some more details on what you have and how it is connected up exactly. Thanks.

- John...


----------



## BroncoFan7 (Feb 5, 2004)

jgoggan said:


> Interesting. Well, now I have more questions then...
> 
> 1. Does your 3000 get all of the channels properly? You can flip through and it properly switches between 110 and 119, yes?
> 
> ...


I used to have a 500 TWIN LNBF with my 3000 in my bedroom, and my 501 connected to my home theater system. A line from each of the connectors on the 500 TWIN LNB went to the switch. (I assume 1 for 119, and the other from 110, it was installed by a Dish Contractor in Denver when they upgraded my dish (to 500) from the original generation 1 dishes.) From the receiver side of the switch, and RG-6 cables went to each of my receivers. I got all channels on both receivers. The check switch on my 3000 would say 500 Twin detected, and on my 501 it would say Super Dish 129 (or something like that.) A week and a half ago, I installed the QUAD, and the check switch on my 3000 then reported 500 QUAD detected. Cant remember what my 921 reports.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

BroncoFan7 said:


> I used to have a 500 TWIN LNBF with my 3000 in my bedroom, and my 501 connected to my home theater system. A line from each of the connectors on the 500 TWIN LNB went to the switch.


See -- that is where I'm confused. If it was a legacy Twin before, then they wouldn't need a switch at all. The legacy Twin has an internal SW-42, I believe -- so they should have just run straight from each of the Twin's posts to each receiver.



> (I assume 1 for 119, and the other from 110, it was installed by a Dish Contractor in Denver when they upgraded my dish (to 500) from the original generation 1 dishes.) From the receiver side of the switch, and RG-6 cables went to each of my receivers. I got all channels on both receivers. The check switch on my 3000 would say 500 Twin detected, and on my 501 it would say Super Dish 129 (or something like that.)


Um, see? That's weird. You didn't have a SuperDish -- so why was your 501 detecting it as such? You weren't bringing a second DISH into this, right? They weren't using some switch to bring in a third satellite's feed?



> A week and a half ago, I installed the QUAD, and the check switch on my 3000 then reported 500 QUAD detected. Cant remember what my 921 reports.


Ok -- this is what I was asking about -- and you still didn't answer. You are saying that that 2x2 switch is still in there somewhere, right? Well -- WHERE? The DP Quad has four outputs -- one can go to each receiver (or two of them to your 921). So, no switch is needed -- nor should it be in there at all. Unless, again, I am missing something.

So, again, please explain how things are currently wired exactly. You have a Dish Quad at one end -- and three receivers at the other -- so, how about what is in the middle?

Thanks.

- John...


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Is it possible that what you're calling a switch is in reality a 2-wire ground block ? Because I have never heard of any Dish SW22 switches.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2004)

BroncoFan7 said:


> My dish is a dish 500. My Quad LNB says Dish Pro, but the check switch on my 3000 receiver says Dish 500 Quad. By SW22, it is a 2 -in-2 out. Just assumed it was called SW22.


1st - 3000 receiver DO NOT works with DP equipment
2nd - instead of assumes, you should look at the 'switch' and READ a label
3rd - LNBF can't say - you say that  - give us a pictures - too much meaningless words in your descriptions


----------



## BroncoFan7 (Feb 5, 2004)

Wow! I had no idea I'd strike such a contraversy!

The reason my 501 reported a Dish Pro I can not answer. The previous time I had done a check switch (maybe 8-12 months ago) it reported 500 Twin. My guess was E* pushed a software update, and that was when it changed.

EVERYONE EASE UP ON ME A BIT, OKAY?

My DVR 921 reports 500 QUAD, my 3000 reports 500 QUAD, my PVR 501 reports Dish Pro, and the 500 option is unchecked. I do not know why! I bought the QUAD LNB on E-bay, and it has a Pro sticker on it. Maybe the seller stuck that on there.

My QUAD has 4 inputs 1A, 1B, 2A and 2B.
1-A and 1-B each have a 6 foot RG-6 cable from the LNB to the "disputed SW22/Grounding block/muffler bearing," or whatever the heck it is. (If it's a grounding block, why is my professionally installed ground wire connected to the dish, and not the SW22/Grounding block since they installed both?) From the disputed "item" 1 RG-6 goes to my 501 in the master bedroom, and the other goes to the 3000 in my daughters bedroom.
2-A and 2-B both go directly from the LNB to the 921.

I receive ALL channels on ALL receivers while they are ALL powered on.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

If any output from that LNB can run, without a switch, to a receiver, and supply that receiver with all of the channels from 110 and 119 (both even and odd transponders), then the item you list as a "SW22" cannot possibly be doing any switching (since the feeds with and without the "switch" behave the same).

Sounds like a legacy quad (with built-in SW44) to me!


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

A Ground Block is used to take static charge from the LNB's to ground, so in actuality - you should have both a ground block AND a ground wire on your dish. If you'll notice, the LNB is actually on plastic to connect it to the arm - thereby making it electrically insulated from the rest of the dish.

In all honesty, I don't think you need the "SW22" except as a double barrel connector.

Do you have ANY extra boxes on the same coax as the model 3000 receiver ? Because if you don't, then you don't have a DishPro QUAD LNB - you would have the Dish LEGACY QUAD LNB. And whoever you bought your QUAD from is pulling a fast one by selling it as a DISHPRO QUAD when it is in actuality a LEGACY QUAD LNB.


----------



## BroncoFan7 (Feb 5, 2004)

scooper said:


> A Ground Block is used to take static charge from the LNB's to ground, so in actuality - you should have both a ground block AND a ground wire on your dish. If you'll notice, the LNB is actually on plastic to connect it to the arm - thereby making it electrically insulated from the rest of the dish.
> 
> In all honesty, I don't think you need the "SW22" except as a double barrel connector.
> 
> Do you have ANY extra boxes on the same coax as the model 3000 receiver ? Because if you don't, then you don't have a DishPro QUAD LNB - you would have the Dish LEGACY QUAD LNB. And whoever you bought your QUAD from is pulling a fast one by selling it as a DISHPRO QUAD when it is in actuality a LEGACY QUAD LNB.


When I bought the QUAD last week, I didn't care if my 3000 would work or not, I was just excited to see my 921 in action. All I care about is that it works, and the fact that my old 3000 works is a bonus. There are no extra boxes in the line, just the "disputed-you-know-what."


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

P Smith said:


> One thing I can't understand - 8PSK module have same sat-tuner chipset as newest 811, 322, 522 ; why 6000(8PSK) can't work with DP switches and DP LNBF ?!


P Smith,

Having an 8SPK Module in the receiver has ABSOLUTELY nothing to do with with the newer Dish PRO LNBF's.

8SPK is an improved modulation scheme that carries the actual programing Bitstream with the encoding and Error correction in the bistream. The 8SPK Modulation scheme improvement over QSPK has to do with the fact that 8SPK is more efficient in it's error correction so more of the raw bitstream can be used to transport Bits for actual programing.

What Dish Pro LNBF's and Switches and Legacy LNBF's and switches have to do is to take the collected signal and block down the frequency into a lower band so it can more easily be transported down COAX cable without as much loss. The higher the frequency the harder it is to get the signal down Physical media like Coax cable without SIGNIFICANT loss and dropped bits.

Legacy LNBF's and switches can only send one half of the total bistream's sent from space, because the bitstream is sent on two carrier waves one is 90 degrees offset from the other so a legacy LNBF can only tune either one polarity (even or odd at a time). Legacy LNBF's are switched via voltage signals sent from the receiver back down the coax to the LNBF either 18 volts for one polarity or 13 volts for the other. Legacy receivers and switches are always changing voltage signals to switch from one polarity or the other depending on what channel is needed by the STB.

Dish Pro LNBF's can tune both polarities at the same time, but one polarity has to be blocked up in frequency over the other so the two distinct bitstreams are truely independent and don't interfere with each other. Since older Legacy receviers can only tune the lower frequency and not the special blocked up polarity the legacy receivers can't function without a "Legacy Adaptor" that can simulate a standard Legacy LNBF and or Legacy Switch. If the legacy receiver signals it needs the blocked up polarity frequencies the Switch can subsitute one polarity for the other, in the standard Legacy fashion, based on the standard Legacy protocols making the legacy receiver think it is connected to a standard Legacy LNBF and or Switch and not a Dish Pro LNBF and or switch.

Basically the older Legacy receivers were never designed to pickup the upshifted frequencies so all the Firmware upgrades in the world will NOT change the physical limitations of the receivers hardware. The " Legacy Adaptors" were designed to allow the older non capable Legacy receivers to function with Dish PRO LNBF's and Switches without needing replacement.

John


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I know, I know this things, and more  - I can make more technical esse for you with diagrams and numbers; the question was exclusivly directed to 8PSK MODULE, not modulation type. By some reports the MODULE handle the DP bandstacking, but firmware is not .


----------



## dartonviper (Mar 10, 2004)

BroncoFan7 said:


> I have a Dish Pro Quad, and a SW22 and my 921, 501 and old 3xxx dont even know the model number, but had it since early 1997. My 3000 or 3xxx says Dish 500 Quad after check switch, and works fine.
> 
> May be a fluke since I have that SW22 in the loop also.


If it's a legacy it will say Dish 500 Quad- If it's a Dish Pro it will say DP Quad, any time there is Dish Pro switches or LNB's used the switch test will say DP xxx


----------

